# Soccer Betting through statistics



## dttars02 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi, 
I've after 5 years hard work created a profitable betting system on soccer through statistics using parameters such as odds movement, form, goals, shots, etc. 
For more info and all the system bets follow me on twitter @SsbStat.


----------



## Makemoneybtc (Aug 21, 2019)

Maybe you can share some tips about your betting system here. It would be a good information for people to know


----------



## Ridhataqo (Aug 28, 2019)

How accurate is the system?
I mean, it's kinda hard to predict since it involves humans, right?
Plus there are side factors in sports such as field, weather, etc.


----------



## Frank97 (Aug 30, 2019)

Ridhataqo said:


> How accurate is the system?
> I mean, it's kinda hard to predict since it involves humans, right?
> Plus there are side factors in sports such as field, weather, etc.


Yes weather and field condition are important in football


----------

